# Brew Like A Monk



## markws (26/8/05)

After previous discussions about Farmyard ales and wild brews - who is thinking about purchasing the 'to be released' book - Brew like Monks?

I think after purchasing the Famyard ales - it should be quite a good read....

Any thoughts if it would be cheaper to purchase locally versus direct????

Cheers

MWS


----------



## Doc (26/8/05)

Yep, I'm thinking I'll get it. Especially as I have the other two in the set.
I haven't made up my mind how I'll get it yet. I ordered Wild Brews from Amazon and it arrived all wet and I had to return it. Two days later it was on the shelves in Sydney for the same price.
Maybe we do a bulk order from Amazon and get it priority and share the postage ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## markws (26/8/05)

I would be interested in improving the cost -Amazon could be a good starting place - else HB in the US may cut a reasonable deal. All else fails - contacting a book shop and neg a % off the RRP.

MWS


----------



## n00ch (26/8/05)

I'd be keen to be in the bulk buy if you guys do end up having one.


----------



## Doc (26/8/05)

I've just done a rough mock up in Excel for shipping from Amazon.

Shipping is based on this calc.
(Highest Applicable Per-Shipment Cost) + (Number of Items x Per-Item Cost) = Total Shipping Fee

*Priority International Courier*
_* 3 to 5 business days_
US$24.99 + US$6.99 per book + book.

*Expedited International Shipping*
_* 9 to 15 business days_
US$9.99 + US$5.99 per book + book

With that here are the indicative costs that does not include any additional shipping to distribute them further throughout Oz.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Darren (26/8/05)

I'm in for brew like a monk!


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/8/05)

Doc,
$32.00 including priority shipment is a damn good price, I think you would pay at least that much from a book store here, maybe more, then add postage AND at least 2 weeks to get it :blink: .
Are you up to organise the bulk uy Doc? If so i am in.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## kook (26/8/05)

Just finished reading Wild Brews, and it was pretty awesome. I was really pleased with Farmhouse Ales too. I'll definately be purchasing Brew Like a Monk once it is released.

The only problem with these books is that they really make me want to start brewing again!!

I've just started Radical Brewing (Mosher). Looks like a winner too.


----------



## Batz (26/8/05)

ARRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrr!!!!

Stop this madness !!!

I'll have one !  

Batz


----------



## Doc (26/8/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Doc,
> $32.00 including priority shipment is a damn good price, I think you would pay at least that much from a book store here, maybe more, then add postage AND at least 2 weeks to get it :blink: .
> Are you up to organise the bulk uy Doc? If so i am in.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think $32 is a pretty good price especially for 3-5 days delivery.
I think we'd want to keep each order low so as not to attract customs, and also to minimise the cost to us (ie. do an order per state so we don't have to pay additional postage. We can just pickup from a central person in each state).

Sound like a plan ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sosman (26/8/05)

markws said:


> After previous discussions about Farmyard ales and wild brews - who is thinking about purchasing the 'to be released' book - Brew like Monks?
> [post="73921"][/post]​


Can we get one personally autographed by the Monk?


----------



## markws (28/8/05)

Doc,

I agree about the comments to localise the bulk buying to each state as a rule of thumb for the reasons mentioned....I have not contacted groups such as borders or even the US Brewers Association to see if they can offer any thing.

Cheers

MWS


----------



## tangent (28/8/05)

This site is great! and i don't get flamed for shopping around 

I'll go a Monk Book!

Where did you get the Farmhouse one?


----------



## Doc (28/8/05)

tangent said:


> Where did you get the Farmhouse one?
> [post="74133"][/post]​



I got mine from Amazon.
I got the Wild Brews one from Kinokoniya (sp?) in Sydney.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazman (28/8/05)

welcome to the ahb board tangent and you should go to the introduce yourself thread as we will love to see your posts on here as we do on grumpys


----------



## big d (28/8/05)

is this the same tangent who had a huge dummy spit on grumpys never to post again.  
good to see you back posting again tangent but on a better site.  
hope my comment doesnt put you off.  

cheers
big d


----------



## tangent (28/8/05)

hey thanks Jaz
we've been posting for a few years now, I remember when we were both just starting out


----------



## tangent (28/8/05)

hey bigD
went back to grumps after about 18months
and it still pissed me off pretty quickly


----------



## Doc (19/9/05)

Just looking at the store over at the American Hombrewers Association and see that they have an offer of all three books in the series for a pretty good price.
The also have the new Brew like a Monk avail from 1 Oct rather that 25 Oct on Amazon. Hmmmmmmmm

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (20/9/05)

if you import a few Doc, let me know
especially the monk


----------



## Hopsta (21/9/05)

Im interested in the "brew like a monk" book im in depending on final price.


----------



## Snow (21/9/05)

I'm in for a bulk buy of Brew Like a Monk. Unfortunately, my firewall at work won't allow me access to Amazon, so I will have to leave the Qld order to someone else.

- Snow


----------



## Ross (21/9/05)

i'd be interested too - looks like we might be getting up for another Brizzy bulk buy...


----------



## wee stu (21/9/05)

tangent said:


> Where did you get the Farmhouse one?
> [post="74133"][/post]​



Its been seen a couple of times in Adelaide, mate. 

Last sighted in Dymocks in Rundle Mall last week. Also seen in Angus & Robertson in Castle Plaza. Seems like a year ago it was impossible to find a decent beer book in the shops, now they pop up in the most unexpected places.

I was off line for most of August and so missed out on this bulk buy thread - my Brew Like a Monk is already orderered from the AHA - the Scottish in me hopes I am not paying too much :angry: .


----------



## GMK (21/9/05)

I would be for all three books - the price looked good - but dont know what the postage is worth...


----------



## sinkas (21/9/05)

I would also be up for a copy of Brew like a Monk, if the group order happens.


----------



## tangent (22/9/05)

Dearest bigD
whence i did quote that "grumps" urinated me in an off position, i should have in fact made it clear that it was not the store nor website nor anyone affiliated with said site or business that had pointed me off. None could be further from the truth, I just think that this is a more advanced range of contributors and I value their opinion as much as I did when i was a regular on forementioned site as a beginner.
nuff said all over red rover

last name last name


----------



## tangent (23/9/05)

BTW, got this from the Yank brew book site:
We most definitely ship to Australia. We actually get a lot of orders down
your way. Just let us know if you have any questions.
Cheers,
Bradley


----------



## Doc (23/9/05)

Seems like there is quite a spread of people wanting the Brew like a Monk book, and others wanting others in the series.
Due to the locations of people, I really think it will be best if orders are done per city/state, so that you don't lose the benefits gained by sharing shipping.
I'm keen to order it from the AHA to get it earlier and am keen for anyone in Sydney to join the order to save on shipping.
So for Sydney people that are interested please let me know by Oct 3 when I will order them. I'd like to order earlier, but the AHA is not doing any process ordering or shipping between Sept 26-Oct 3.

Cost is US$17.95 per book. Shipping for 3 at Int Air is US$12. Shipping for 1 at Int Air is US$12. So you are basically saving on the shipping, and are getting the book quicker.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (23/9/05)

Any Adelaidians interested in the same idea?


----------



## big d (23/9/05)

gday tangent
yeah i came across the thread on grumpys.appears a small comment blown outta proportion.oh well never mind.the brewing and friendship continues.
and wouldnt mind getting this book down the track.will wait for a few ahb reviews.

cheers
big d


----------



## tangent (23/9/05)

yeah, blown out big time

i'm only really interested in the Monk book rather than the farmhouse etc.
in fact, i reckon it'd be the next best thing to a trip to Belgium!


----------



## Trent (23/9/05)

Is anyone else a member of the AHA? I recently got an email from them saying the book is $US12.50 for members, not incl postage or handling. It also said ya can buy 2 for $US32 or all 3 for $US43. That offer doesnt state members only, and again, no postage incl. If yer after all 3 books, that could be the way to go. Save ya 10 or 12 US anyway.
All the best
Trent


----------



## tangent (23/9/05)

is that the yank assoc?
hmmm, we need some US brewer expats to move here before their membership runs out.


----------



## wee stu (23/9/05)

Trent said:


> Is anyone else a member of the AHA? [post="79048"][/post]​



yep Trent, I am a member too



tangent said:


> is that the yank assoc?
> [post="79069"][/post]​



and, yes tangent it is the yank association.

In the midst of my deepest obsession with brewing, towards the end of last year, I signed up in order to get Zymurgy home delivered. Being a serial obsessive, I now have two unread copies of Zymurgy on the bedside table, but that - I suppose - is another story.

Anyway, the email doesn't say members only, but when you order through them, as I have, you do have to quote your membership number. I can only presume they check this against the membership database. 

I can't recall, however, there being an embargo on the number of copies ordered. Mind you I only ordered one copy, being the selfish, single minded, Scottish tight wad my heritage demands  

However, if members of the SA local AHB chapter want me to explore whether I can get more than one copy through the AHA channel please email me (rather than PM) and I will check it out. Don't expect an answer before Monday though, my preferred email is a Government sponsored site


----------



## tangent (23/9/05)

a true Scott!
even e-mail is too expensive!
by Jeebus the force is strong in yoooo.


----------



## wee stu (28/9/05)

Mine arrived by airmail from the AHA today!!!  

The set is now complete, all I have to do is get back into some serious brewing.


----------



## Doc (28/9/05)

Come on wee stu. Give us more details than that.
Does it look the same quality as the other two ?
What is your initial perception of it ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (28/9/05)

yeah, what do you think?
is it going to be life changing like Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas or The Complete guide to MS-DOS?


----------



## wee stu (28/9/05)

Doc it is a very handsome addition to the set.

In three parts - part 1 - Brewing in Belgium, 5 chapters - over a hundred pages, tradition, brewery profiles,

Part 2 - Brewing in america :blink: - 4 chapters, about 70 pages - one chapter is about American brews in the Belgian tradition - the other 3 are more technical - looking water profiles, base ingredients etc 

Part 3 - Brewing your own - 2 chapters - 55 pages - one chapter on style and a second one on recipes

I'm going to get much more from it than the Wild Brews book, which I really got as part of my obsessive compulsive disorder character  .


----------



## Doc (28/9/05)

As if I wasn't already sold wee stu, you've convinced me and my 'obsessive compulsive disorder' to get it 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (28/9/05)

sounds good(ish) enough to obsess over.


----------



## wee stu (28/9/05)

Just realised, getting it here in Oz three days before it is officially released is not bad service. Thumbs up to the AHA


----------



## PhilS (28/9/05)

just out of interest, is it better to read the 3rd book first, or should I start from the first released book?


----------



## NRB (28/9/05)

I've got all 3 on their way from Amazon. I ordered them in August, was initially informed they'd be shipped October 25 and arrive November 22.

I was pleasantly surprised when I received an e-mail on Saturday informing me of my order being shipped. I'm excited at the prospect of reading the entire series!


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/9/05)

Related to this- what books would you recommend to someone who is just starting brewing? I haven't been brewing very long, and want a book that covers info like different yeasts/malts/hops there are and how they taste, and some recipes.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Hopeye (29/9/05)

John Palmers "How to Brew". The first edition is free on the web. Do a google for it.


----------



## Doc (29/9/05)

NRB said:


> I've got all 3 on their way from Amazon. I ordered them in August, was initially informed they'd be shipped October 25 and arrive November 22.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised when I received an e-mail on Saturday informing me of my order being shipped. I'm excited at the prospect of reading the entire series!
> [post="80040"][/post]​



Nice. If it is already shipping from Amazon it is cheaper for non-members of the AHA to get it from there.
Also looks like the benefit of ordering from the AHA doesn't count this time.
I will be ordering this arvo. If anyone else wants to go in on the order to save on shipping let me know before 3pm today.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## markws (29/9/05)

Hi Doc,

I will be keen to add to your order if that is ok.

Regards


MWS


----------



## wee stu (29/9/05)

PhilS said:


> just out of interest, is it better to read the 3rd book first, or should I start from the first released book?
> [post="79989"][/post]​



Really depends on where your interest lies - the first book, Farmhouse Ales, is about Saison and Bier de Garde - originally small, artisanal farmhouse brewed beers of the French and Belgium border regions.

The second is about Lambics and Geuze, wild fermented beers - not beers I can imagine brewing myself, but interesting for the informatin.

Brew Like a monk is dedicated to Trappist, Abbey and other strong Belgian Ale styles. As these are the types of Belgian beer most readily available in Australia in imagine this will be the strongest seller and most popular over time.


----------



## PhilS (29/9/05)

Thanks wee stu, I might grab Brew like a monk first then


----------



## KoNG (29/9/05)

Doc, I'm in i'll flick you an email.


----------



## Doc (29/9/05)

That is four of us. (Hopsta, KonG, markws and myself).
Just placed the order on Amazon.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (29/9/05)

I just ordered one from Amazon myself. Came to US$24.19 delivered. Can't wait! This should inspire me to do another Tripel......

Cheers - Snow


----------



## wee stu (29/9/05)

Snow said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon myself. Came to US$24.19 delivered. Can't wait! This should inspire me to do another Tripel......
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> [post="80165"][/post]​



Ah wuz robbed :angry: - special discount AHA membership rate cost me US$24.50 delivered


----------



## Doc (29/9/05)

Ordered 4 from Amazon this arvo for the Sydney guys. AU$27.23 delivered (Express Int'l delivery).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (29/9/05)

wee stu said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered one from Amazon myself. Came to US$24.19 delivered. Can't wait! This should inspire me to do another Tripel......
> ...






Doc said:


> Ordered 4 from Amazon this arvo for the Sydney guys. AU$27.23 delivered (Express Int'l delivery).
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="80189"][/post]​




It wuz daylight robbery


----------



## Doc (29/9/05)

wee stu said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Snow said:
> ...




But remember you already have it.
You'll be hoping for a big accident tomorrow that kills traffic so you can read more on the tram/bus :lol:

Doc


----------



## Ross (29/9/05)

I'm going to order "Brew like a monk" tomorrow from Amazon, anyone in Qld want to come in on the order?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (30/9/05)

Ross said:


> I'm going to order "Brew like a monk" tomorrow from Amazon, anyone in Qld want to come in on the order?
> 
> Cheers Ross
> [post="80213"][/post]​



Just bumping this to the top, as ordering tonight.
Just myself & Altstart at the moment...

Anyone else??


----------



## Doc (4/10/05)

Just stumbled across the website.
Checkout the Brew Like A Monk website here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (4/10/05)

The three Sydney guys that went in on the order will be pleased to know it shipped today. Fingers crossed it will be here late next week.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (4/10/05)

Brisbane order was shipped today as well - should be here next week.


----------



## KoNG (4/10/05)

Nice one Doc,
looking forward to its arrival... i leave for the GC on tuesday..so if by any minor miracle its delivered by monday.... please let me know, i'd love to read it while on holidays


----------



## kook (4/10/05)

Just ordered mine, 11 days wait apparently...


----------



## NRB (11/10/05)

I had 3 books arrive today - _Farmhouse Ales_, _WildBrews_ and _Brew Like a Monk_. In the next couple of days I should also have _Radical Brewing_ and _Designing Great Beers_. :chug:


----------



## wee stu (11/10/05)

Nice slice of a library there NRB, the one I keep going back to most is Daniels.

The bank balance must be feeling a bit of strain, though  

Happy reading.


----------



## Doc (11/10/05)

NRB said:


> I had 3 books arrive today - _Farmhouse Ales_, _WildBrews_ and _Brew Like a Monk_. In the next couple of days I should also have _Radical Brewing_ and _Designing Great Beers_. :chug:
> [post="82123"][/post]​



Awesome NRB.
Now you need time to read them. 
I suggest long international plane flights. Works for me :lol:

Doc


----------



## Ross (11/10/05)

I'm off overseas next week - hoping my "brew like a monk" arrives in time...


----------



## Jez (11/10/05)

I know where you're coming from NRB - I've got a similar problem.

I have wildbrews & radical brewing sitting on the bookshelf with Farmhouse ales, brew like a monk & designing great beers arriving from Amazon in the next week.

finding time to read them is certainly a problem.....but what a problem to have!

Jez


----------



## NRB (11/10/05)

wee stu said:


> The bank balance must be feeling a bit of strain, though



Not too bad. The first 3 cost a grand total of about US$56 delivered. The second two US$46. Small price to pay as part of my library. Already half way through _Farmhouse Ales_.




Doc said:


> Awesome NRB.
> Now you need time to read them.



I'll make time  Had an hour or so free at work today so got stuck right into FA.



Jez said:


> finding time to read them is certainly a problem.....but what a problem to have!



See above! :super:


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

Woo Hoo !!! Qld copies arrived today Aus $28 delivered - I've pm'd buyers with details.
Also my BYO mag arrived in same post - what a lovely day


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

The Sydney order didn't arrive today.
Fingers crossed it will tomorrow.
I'll be in The Rocks office tomorrow Mark and Hopster if you are around in the arvo. KoNG is on hols so he'll get his when he returns from banana bending 

Doc


----------



## Hopsta (12/10/05)

Doc said:


> The Sydney order didn't arrive today.
> Fingers crossed it will tomorrow.
> I'll be in The Rocks office tomorrow Mark and Hopster if you are around in the arvo. KoNG is on hols so he'll get his when he returns from banana bending
> 
> ...



I've got tomorrow and fri off work, tomorrow will be my long awaited brew day but i should have friday free. Maybe i can pick it up then? Otherwise i can pick it up sometime over the weekend? Whatevers easiest for you....


----------



## Ross (13/10/05)

Doc said:


> The Sydney order didn't arrive today.
> Fingers crossed it will tomorrow.
> I'll be in The Rocks office tomorrow Mark and Hopster if you are around in the arvo. KoNG is on hols so he'll get his when he returns from banana bending
> 
> ...



Doc, I went with the middle freight option, will be interesting to see how much longer yours takes if you went the cheapest option?

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (13/10/05)

We went the middle freight option too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## NRB (13/10/05)

Got a call from work this morning - my final package has arrived. Excellent news.


----------



## Doc (13/10/05)

Books a no show in Sydney today. 
Bugger.

Doc


----------



## Doc (14/10/05)

Woohooo. The books have arrived.
On my way to the office to get them now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (17/10/05)

First sighting in an Australian boookshop?

Angus and Robertson, Glenelg, today $32.95


----------



## tangent (17/10/05)

ur Joking?


----------



## wee stu (17/10/05)

tangent said:


> ur Joking?
> [post="83530"][/post]​



are not! and your one is still probably in a shipping container in the middle of the ocean  

mind you, you can always borrow mine in the meanwhile


----------



## kook (17/10/05)

Freaky Doc, mine arrived today too!


----------



## nonicman (19/10/05)

Thanks Ross,

Can't wait to get home and get stuck in to this book.


----------



## KoNG (20/10/05)

Doc, I'm back from bending bananas, drinking beer and fueling avacados.....
when and where can i pick up my book..?
next time you are in the office... maybe we can meet at the australian for a beer and pick up.
let me know
KoNG


----------



## Doc (20/10/05)

KoNG said:


> Doc, I'm back from bending bananas, drinking beer and fueling avacados.....
> when and where can i pick up my book..?
> next time you are in the office... maybe we can meet at the australian for a beer and pick up.
> let me know
> ...



Lunch sounds the go. Check your email KoNG.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (25/10/05)

Surface mail option from AHA took ten working days to get here, for a saving of $6 US.

If they can get a book to me in 10 days, why does Zymurgy take 10 weeks? :angry:


----------



## NRB (25/10/05)

Stu, that's a very good question. I posed it to AHA and had the following response:

-----
Nick,

Thanks for the question. The reason you recieve yours at the time it arrives is because the homebrew store orders the magazine in bulk. Those are sent via a different delivery system and therefore get there sooner. The individual subscribers are all sent the same way and unfortuantely take several weeks to get to you. I apologize for the time it takes to get there.

Cheers,
Jason 

Jason Bell 
Member Services Team Lead 
Brewers Association 

[email protected] 
Ph 303-447-0816 ext 102 

World Beer Cup April 11-14 
Seattle, WA 

-----Original Message-----
From: NRB [mailto:]
Sent: Saturday, October 22, 2005 11:52 PM
To: Erin Glass; Jason Bell
Subject: Zymurgy delivery times


Hello Erin and Jason,

I would like to know why _Zymurgy_ takes so long to be delivered to your Australian subscribers.

I signed up with the AHA for one reason and one alone - _Zymurgy_ subscription. I figured being a subscriber I would have priority delivery of the magazine providing it before I could buy it locally. Unfortunately this has not been the case and I am very dissatisfied with it all.

I signed up in June, it's now 23 October and have only received ONE _Zymurgy_. In Melbourne, _Zymurgy_ is available for sale at "Grain and Grape", a homebrew store in Maidstone and the September/October edition has been available for weeks.

It's very disappointing that a magazine provided for 2 months is not delivered until the very end of the second month or even the month of the next magazine.

If this sort of delivery time continues throughout my subscription time, I doubt I will renew the subscription.

Looking forward to hearing back from you,
Nick
-----

Back on topic, I'm currently reading 3 of those brewing books but trying to concentrate on _Designing Great Beers_. I haven't opened _Brew Like a Monk_ yet.


----------



## wee stu (25/10/05)

So, my one book order was a bulk order :blink: 

Methinks a very similar, if somewhat snottier, email is coming from the Adelaide direction :angry: h34r:


----------



## BrissyBrew (26/10/05)

Finally it arrived I have my brew like a monk , it looks good (have not really read much yet but on first impressions I might buy farm house ales as well)


----------



## pbrosnan (26/10/05)

Don't know if anyone has already said this but ,Brew like a Monk, Farmhouse Ales or Wildbrews, 2 of the 3 for $32 US. The ad was in the months BYO.


----------



## wee stu (26/10/05)

pbrosnan said:


> Don't know if anyone has already said this but ,Brew like a Monk, Farmhouse Ales or Wildbrews, 2 of the 3 for $32 US. The ad was in the months BYO.
> [post="85602"][/post]​



or all 3 for $43 US - check it out here


----------



## kirem (26/10/05)

You can buy all three for $US36.00 plus postage at amazon.


----------



## tangent (2/11/05)

I am LOVING Brew like a Monk! Thanks Wee Stu.
Thinking of buying a robe  "St. Benedict stated that a monk's clothes should be plain but comfortable and they were allowed to wear linen coifs to keep their heads warm."

I try to only read it monestary by monestary so I don't miss anything.
Is there one like this on UK Ales?
Any others people would recommend?


----------



## wee stu (2/11/05)

New sighting! 
Dymocks, Rundle Mall, Adelaide, 2 copies @ $32.95 each.

Not aware of anything quite like it for the British Isles, Tangent. The Brewers Association did put out a series Classic Beer Styles (I hope this amazon link works) which dealt with most of the individual styles, some history and brewing advice and recipes. Some are getting a bit old now, and it could cost a bit to even just cover the UK.

As for other recommendations, I have just started reading The Brewmaster's Table by Garret Oliver. Ostensibly it is a book about matching food with beer, but it is much more than that. For a start it is well written, not always the case with beer books. It has some very attractive photographs (well at least to the untrained eye, Tangent  ). He is very good at describing the flavours of beer, and there are potted histories of a number of styles and breweries. Also spotted this lunchtime in the Mall, for $39.95

fwiw - no affiliation with either Dymocks or Amazon, or the pubishers etc - just a tragic beer book geek h34r:


----------



## tangent (2/11/05)

Nothing tragic about it Stu 
I just bought a Belgian Wit, and Belgian Abbey smack packs from Bill @ Holden Hill to go with my robe 
I'd better do another read up on Chiller's yeast farming posts.


----------



## bottlerocket (6/11/05)

i ordered my copy of brew like a monk on friday for 24.95 from dymocks
at tuggerah. they cover shipping and its 2 weeks max delivery
sounds good to me plus i dont pay a cent till its in store


----------



## tangent (6/11/05)

do they have farmhouse ales BR?


----------



## bottlerocket (6/11/05)

ah im not sure tangent
maybey try calling your local dymocks


----------



## bottlerocket (6/11/05)

k dymocks website farmhouse ales 34.95 plus postage
order through store 33.95 no postage store pickup
if a stores near you then you can save a few bucks


----------



## tangent (6/11/05)

Snap! 
Farmhouse Ales - $34.95 
Phil Markowski
ISBN: 0937381845 - PaperBack


----------



## wee stu (6/11/05)

bottlerocket said:


> i ordered my copy of brew like a monk on friday for 24.95 from dymocks
> at tuggerah. they cover shipping and its 2 weeks max delivery
> sounds good to me plus i dont pay a cent till its in store
> [post="88587"][/post]​



Are you sure that is AUS $ they are quoting? If so it is about $8 cheaper than there instore price in Adelaide. 



tangent said:


> Snap!
> Farmhouse Ales - $34.95
> Phil Markowski
> ISBN: 0937381845 - PaperBack
> [post="88618"][/post]​



Was on sale in Dymocks in Rundle Mall for about that price last week tangent.


----------



## bottlerocket (6/11/05)

yeah it was like 17.95 US 24.95 OZ


----------



## wee stu (6/11/05)

bottlerocket said:


> yeah it was like 17.95 US 24.95 OZ
> [post="88637"][/post]​



you ought to organise a bulk buy, at least for you state  

that is a very good price, for someone else doing all the hassle

awrabest, stu


----------



## tangent (8/11/05)

Just been reading about fermentation vessel dimention ratios not exceeding 1:1 height:width and underpitching to increase esters.
This is beer porn at it's best! 
Anyone decided to make any changes in their Belgians after reading this book?


----------



## KoNG (8/11/05)

Just finished my first read last night tangent....
i think i'll give it a couple of weeks and go for it again!! great read.
(the last few chapters in particular)


----------



## bindi (24/11/05)

Received in the mail yesterday "Brew like a Monk","Farmhouse Ales" and "Wild Brews", started reading brew like a monk and can't put it down, even forgot about a mash I had going in the brew house [an extra 50min mashing] <_< , I must read and relax more often this brew is going to be a ripper, even though I had to stop the boil later and go and 'fix' a family problem :angry: and re-start it an hour later..It was a late night but I still had to read a few pages of brew like a monk before passing-out.  
Also Screwtop and Tidalpete, the Caloundra library will have the above books on their shelfs very soon plus more on order.


----------



## TidalPete (24/11/05)

bindi said:


> Also Screwtop and Tidalpete, the Caloundra library will have the above books on their shelfs very soon plus more on order.
> [post="92971"][/post]​



Still "On Order" last Friday.  

:beer:


----------



## bindi (24/11/05)

TidalPete said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > Also Screwtop and Tidalpete, the Caloundra library will have the above books on their shelfs very soon plus more on order.
> ...


Don't fret pete, they bind them and put bar codes etc on them first, they will be there soon.I just rang.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/05)

Got Brew Like a Monk and Farmhouse Ales today as a birthday prez from SWMBO bless 'er.  

I'm about 20 pages into Farmhouse Ales. Great read, :super: already skimmed to the recipe and ingredients section. Big improvement over the old Classic Styles books. :beerbang: 

Can feel a Saison coming on next week I think. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Justin (24/11/05)

Generally what price have the books worked out to be landed in Aust $$?

I've seen online prices in Australia for $32 for BLAM and just punched in an Amazon order for the three, just at a quick glance Amazon seem to sting prety bad for postage.

Just curious to see what price people were getting them for. Seeing as Xmas is looming I might drop some hints 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/05)

Justin I got mine from Grain and Grape.

Brew Like a Monk was ~ $39.50
Farmhouse Ales was ~ $35.90

Warren -


----------



## tangent (24/11/05)

farmhouse was only $32.50 (i think) from Dymocks


----------



## bottlerocket (24/11/05)

brew like a monk 24.95 at dymocks
picked up last friday
what a great read


----------



## tangent (24/11/05)

on a slightly different topic, i noticed this weeks basic brewing podcast is no other than john palmer talking on AG brewing - part1!


----------



## Justin (24/11/05)

Cheers. I think I might just buy it locally instead of Amazon. It will be easier for the other half to find anyway, just wondered if there was much of a saving to be had getting it from Amazon.

Cheers and thanks.

FWIW I also found this online book store in Australia that stocks them: http://www.abbeys.com.au/categories/00/27/28/

Might be handy for someone that needs their book posted to them.


----------



## bottlerocket (24/11/05)

tangent the 3 part wyeast interview is a goodin


----------



## tangent (24/11/05)

i need a long drive so i have some quality time with my MP3 brewing collection!


----------



## bottlerocket (24/11/05)

im a truck driver so i listen to all the beer podcasts, i like the brewing network best, some shows are over 3 hours


----------



## tangent (24/11/05)

i used to be subscribed to that but then it stopped, what's the url?


----------



## pbrosnan (14/12/05)

Hi All,

I can't recommend the people at Brewers Association enough. I ordered Brew Like A Monk (BLAM) & Farmhouse Ales through their website and both duly arrived, or so I thought. Not until a week or 2 later did I realise that they'd sent me WildBrews instead of BLAM. So I emailed telling them what had happened and they replied saying that they'd send me a copy of BLAM and there was no need to send anything back. 
And today BLAM arrived and as far as I can make out they have sent it gratis! And for those sceptics, this was not a scam and would probably result in very bad karma if it was.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/12/05)

Amazon is pretty ordinary... I ordered 6 books about international relations last month and they sent me an email two days ago saying the first one (about the case for palestinian statehood) had just been sent.


----------



## mikem108 (15/12/05)

AM about 2/3's of the way through BLAM and am finding all the titbits of info very inspiring...Although its summer I can feel some Belgian style brews coming on...


----------



## n00ch (15/12/05)

I'm reading Farmhouse Ales at the moment and i also have had a bit of inspiration. Next brew will be a saison i think.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/05)

n00ch said:


> I'm reading Farmhouse Ales at the moment and i also have had a bit of inspiration. Next brew will be a saison i think.
> [post="97773"][/post]​



n00ch if you plan to use Wyeast 3724 (Belg. Saison) don't be in any hurry to try your brew. Mine's been sitting at between 25-27 for 12 days now and still doesn't look like finishing and it's as cloudy as heck. A real exercise in patience. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## n00ch (15/12/05)

I'll be sure to keep that in mind. I'm not to worried if it sits there for a while though. No real hurry just never made this style before and really keen to give it a go.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/05)

n00ch

My recipe is here.

Warren -


----------



## n00ch (15/12/05)

Thanks for that Warren i'll have a look over it and might steal a few of you ideas. Might finally use the candi sugar i have had for a few months!


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/05)

Actually n00ch that's a part I forgot to change on recipe specs.

I ended up giving the candi the flick, at nearly $10 per kilo it seemed steep for a minimal flavour contribution. I wound up using the equiv. weight in dextrose. (About 400g IIRC).

But hey, if you've got the candi use it by all means. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## nonicman (15/12/05)

For some reason Brew Like a Monk helped to form the idea that for the lighter coloured Belgiums, dextrose makes sence over the hassle of candi sugar.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/05)

LOL! :lol: That book's enlightened me like a monk too NM.

Warren -


----------



## n00ch (15/12/05)

Fair enough Warren. I think i'll keep the candi sugar until i get up to reading brew like a monk. I'm sure i'll get some inspiration to use it when i read that.


----------



## barfridge (15/12/05)

Hnady hint: instead of candi sugar, go to your local asian shop and get some rock sugar (sometimes called lump sugar). It's pretty much the same stuff, and costs me less than a dollar for a 500g bag.

I used 500g in my tripel, which is in primary as we speak.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/05)

Barfridge.

IIRC Chinese yellow lump sugar is basically the same as raw sugar. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (15/12/05)

Yep I have a pack in the cupboard..... rock candy/ lump sugar is cane based. (mine is anyway)

Borret


----------



## johnno (25/2/06)

Picked this up in the city yesterday at a bookstore.
What's the consensus?
Is it helpful? Can it really help you to brew like a monk?
I want to make some Belgians this year.
I may be a bit harsh here as I have only generally flicked through it, but so far it seems like a piece of junk.
I'll chuck it on the bookshelf and hopefully get around to it one day/month/year.

johnno


----------



## Barry (25/2/06)

Good day
Jez lent me this book and I found it most interesting. Great reference if you want to make Belgians. Just one thing I discovered was many of their yeasts are multi-strained so I used a Whitelabs special that was a combination of three Belgian yeasts. The tripel and dubbel are less than two weeks in the bottle but seem to have more "Belgian" character than my previous attemps.


----------



## johnno (25/2/06)

Thanks Barry,
Good to see you have found it useful.
I don't have any robes bu do have a brand new crisp lab coat.  
Hope that helps.

johnno


----------



## tangent (25/2/06)

some interesting advice in there about underpitching yeasts - great book!


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/2/06)

Nah, I found it fairly helpful Johnno.  

Trick is not to get so much information from the book per se. It's more a case of getting inspired. :beerbang: 

I've made quite a few Belgian styled beers over the years and I reckon this book gave me some insights.

Primarily I used to pitch high and ferment high and run the gamut of fusels. BLAM states that you pitch at normal temps, say 18 degrees and let the ferment warm itself up over the course of the first 48 hours.

May have paid $35 for it but at least I learn one thing new. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (25/2/06)

Good read, inspired me  to buy the other books, and glad I did  love FarmHouse Ales, our local Library bought a few for us local brewers also  got to love that


----------



## Doc (25/2/06)

I enjoyed it. Learned a lot from it.
I brew a couple of belgian styles, but it pretty much convinced me I need to give a lot more thought before I attempt a Lambic.
Definitely worth the cover price.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (22/4/06)

Well i want to brew some Belgians.

I took the book of the bookshelf and put it next to MY pc but alas it still has not called out to me.


Maybe i need to get some robes. HELP!! I need inspiration.

cheers johnno


----------



## barfridge (22/4/06)

I just finished reading this book, and it really changed my point of view about the Trappists. Some things are far more simple than I thought, such as thier grain bills, and some are just mind boggling, such as some beer dropping 80 gravity points and pretty much fermenting out in 3 or 4 days.

The book removies alot of the mystique from the beers, and seems to make them more attainable to a brewer. But I bet for some reason this will not be the reality.


----------



## bindi (23/4/06)

Just re-read this book, keeps me inspired  .


----------

